# sabidamente



## ggazarian

---------------- Encontré este vocablo en un informe clínico que estoy traduciendo. La oración completa en la que aparece es la siguiente:

Todos os pacientes estavam sob tratamento para Hipertensão Arterial previamente e tinham _*sabidamente*_ Pressão Arterial Sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes do início do tratamento.

¿Cómo se traduciría en este caso? Ya busqué la definición de 'sabidamente' en diferentes foros y diccionarios pero no encontré nada. Entiendo la idea general pero no me queda la traducción. Agradecería cualquier ayuda que me pudieran prestar con esta palabra.

----------------


----------



## Vanda

Todos os pacientes estavam sob tratamento para Hipertensão Arterial previamente e tinham _*sabidamente*_ Pressão Arterial Sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes do início do tratamento.

Sabia-se que todos os pacientes tinham pressão arterial sistólica.
Sabíase que todos los pacientes tenían presión arterial....


----------



## brasileirinho

Fiz uma traduçãozinha:
Todos los pacientes estaban en tratamiento para la Hipertensión Arterial previamente y se sabía que tenían presión arterial sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes de haber empezado el tratamiento.

O *sabidamente* ai quer dizer que não era desconhecido da equipe e/ou pacientes o fato de terem a pressão arterial maior ou igual a 160 mmHg.

Infelizmente não sei um correspondente direto que satisfaça sua pergunta.


----------



## ggazarian

Vanda said:


> Todos os pacientes estavam sob tratamento para Hipertensão Arterial previamente e tinham _*sabidamente*_ Pressão Arterial Sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes do início do tratamento.
> 
> Sabia-se que todos os pacientes tinham pressão arterial sistólica.
> Sabíase que todos los pacientes tenían presión arterial....



Muito obrigado, Vanda! Entonces, estaba yo en lo correcto. Lo que sucede es que me pareció redundante este uso, pues si se indica expresamente el resultado de la evaluación, quiere decir que el resultado ya es sabido. De ahí que pensé que a la mejor se trataba de un matiz en el significado que no capté. De nuevo, ¡muchas gracias!

 ----------------


----------



## ggazarian

brasileirinho said:


> Fiz uma traduçãozinha:
> Todos los pacientes estaban en tratamiento para la Hipertensión Arterial previamente y se sabía que tenían presión arterial sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes de haber empezado el tratamiento.
> 
> O *sabidamente* ai quer dizer que não era desconhecido da equipe e/ou pacientes o fato de terem a pressão arterial maior ou igual a 160 mmHg.
> 
> Infelizmente não sei um correspondente direto que satisfaça sua pergunta.



Obrigado, brasileirinho!

----------------


----------



## Carfer

ggazarian said:


> Lo que sucede es que me pareció redundante este uso, pues si se indica expresamente el resultado de la evaluación, quiere decir que el resultado ya es sabido. De ahí que pensé que a la mejor se trataba de un matiz en el significado que no capté.


 
En la realidad, me parece que sí, que hay un matiz. No significa sólo que se sabe, sino que lo saben todos y de manera a que no quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## ggazarian

Carfer said:


> En la realidad, me parece que sí, que hay un matiz. No significa sólo que se sabe, sino que lo saben todos y de manera a que no quepa ninguna duda.



¡Gracias, Carfer! Si no es mucho pedir, ¿cómo traducirías tú la oración completa?


----------



## airosa

Espero que Carfer nos dé su opinión también, pero si me lo permites, aquí tienes la mía. A mi parecer, la traducción adecuada de "sabidamente" sería "era consabido que..."

Mi intento:

_Todos los pacientes estaban en/bajo tratamiento por hipertensión arterial previamente y era consabido que habían tenido presión arterial sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes de iniciar el tratamiento._

Si no acerté, pido, como siempre, que me corrijan.

Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

ggazarian said:


> ¡Gracias, Carfer! Si no es mucho pedir, ¿cómo traducirías tú la oración completa?


 
Lo siento, para tanto no basta mi español, no sé expresar ese matiz! Pese a mi ignorancia, intuyo que airosa tiene razón. Incluso si hubiera sido yo quien escribiera la frase en portugués, seguro hubiera usado '_consabidamente'_ en lugar de _'sabidamente'._


----------



## airosa

Carfer said:


> Lo siento, para tanto no basta mi español, no sé expresar ese matiz! Pese a mi ignorancia, intuyo que airosa tiene razón. Incluso si hubiera sido yo quien escribiera la frase en portugués, seguro hubiera usado '_consabidamente'_ en lugar de _'sabidamente'._


Carfer, senti vergonha. Acho que você sabe muito mais que eu, pois são duas línguas que têm muito em comum. Pensei em "consabido" só depois de lêr sua explicação (muito boa) sobre o sentido que tem "sabidamente" em português. Propus minha tradução com a intenção de estimular os hispanofalantes a darem sua opinião. É um pouquinho diferente de a do Brasileirinho. Na realidade não estou segura de nada. Espero que se pronunciem. Estou aqui para aprender de vocês.

Peço que me corrijam.


----------



## Carfer

Por favor, airosa. Você não está a falar a sério, pois não? Vergonha, porquê? Não sendo nativa, o que só lhe acrescenta o mérito, você demonstra um domínio do português e do espanhol de fazer inveja a qualquer um. Por favor, diga sempre o que lhe ocorrer.


----------



## Mangato

Temos uma palavra no espanhol que pode encaixar a meu entender como uma luva no parágrafo: *Fehacientemente*.

*fehaciente**.*
(Del ant. _fefaciente,_ y este de _fe_ y el ant. _faciente_, haciente).

*1. *adj. Que hace fe, fidedigno.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Todos los pacientes estaban previamente bajo tratamiento por hipertensión arterial y era conocido de modo fehaciente que habían presentado una presión arterial sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes de iniciar el tratamiento.

Consabido es una expresión correcta, pero a mis oídos suena un poco fuera del lenguaje actual.

Saludos a todos,

MG


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Nossa! Dois russos falando excelente espanhol e português! Parabéns! 

Acho que todas as opções apresentadas são possíveis, mas concordo com o Mangato até porque _consabido_ é uma palavra que apenas uso em determinados contextos, e numa fala pouco coloquial.

Eis outra opção:

Todos los pacientes estaban previamente bajo tratamiento por hipertensión arterial y era sabido que tenían una presión arterial sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes de iniciar el tratamiento.

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Nossa! Dois russos falando excelente espanhol e português! Parabéns!
> 
> Acho que todas as opções apresentadas são possíveis, mas concordo com o Mangato até porque _consabido_ é uma palavra que apenas uso em determinados contextos, e numa fala pouco coloquial.


 
Em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, também já não se usa muito, Giorgio, se é que alguma vez se usou. Na mesma linha da sua sugestão, o mais natural é que escrevessemos _'sabia-se perfeitamente' _ou algo parecido. É pena, porque 'c_onsabido_' tem uma semântica mais precisa e mais rica, além da vantagem da concisão.

Quanto aos russos - e perdoem-me a marginalidade da observação - ainda gostaria de perceber donde lhes vem o jeito. Como muitos de nós sabem pelos contactos com a comunidade emigrante, falam português (e bom) num abrir e fechar de olhos. Tive uma nora russa que sem saber uma única palavra quando chegou, falava um português aceitável ao fim de seis meses, ao cabo de dois anos pouca gente notava que era estrangeira, foi a melhor aluna em português da sua escola quando concluiu o secundário e quando acabou a universidade não tinha o mais leve traço doutra origem, nem na pronúncia nem na sintaxe. Na verdade, a única coisa que a traía era o aspecto físico: demasiado loura e feições um pouco orientais, de mongol.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

ggazarian said:


> ---------------- Encontré este vocablo en un informe clínico que estoy traduciendo. La oración completa en la que aparece es la siguiente:
> 
> Todos os pacientes estavam sob tratamento para Hipertensão Arterial previamente e tinham _*sabidamente*_ Pressão Arterial Sistólica ≥ 160 mmHg antes do início do tratamento.
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduciría en este caso? Ya busqué la definición de 'sabidamente' en diferentes foros y diccionarios pero no encontré nada. Entiendo la idea general pero no me queda la traducción. Agradecería cualquier ayuda que me pudieran prestar con esta palabra.
> 
> ----------------


 
GGazarian, en Google yo encontré:

http://www.cienciaytrabajo.cl/pdfs/31/5.pdf
Estudio caso-control, multicéntrico, involucrando profesionales de salud
que tuvieron exposiciones percutáneas con sangre *sabidamente*​
infectada por el VIH, arrojó un efecto protector de la quimioprofilaxis...

http://www.abcdelasalud.net/sitio/content/view/150
Generalmente, la ascitis se desenvuelve en un individuo *sabidamente* enfermo. médico 

Hay mas ejemplos, pero es había mucho: "es sabido que, ya se sabe, ya es sabido", etc.


----------



## ggazarian

Muchas, muchas gracias a todos que se tomaron la molestia de ayudarme con este problema. Leí detenidamente todas las respuestas y, si bien no tengo tiempo para contestarles personalmente a cada uno, créanme que les agradezco la ayuda que me prestaron. Definitivamente volveré a echar mano de sus conocimientos en el futuro. Nuevamente gracias y que tengan una excelente semana.


----------

